# Best sawzall blade for cutting schedule 40 PVC



## gastek (Mar 29, 2011)

What is the best blade to use in a sawzall for cutting schedule 40 PVC? I only cut 1"1/2 and 2" PVC on the swimming pool work I do. Looking for a blade to give me the best cut.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I use a cordless circular saw FWIW. Seems like a metal cutting blade makes the smoothest cut w/ a recip saw.


----------



## hammer7896 (Feb 28, 2010)

Milwaukee makes a PVC blade for the sawzall


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

18 tpi


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Don't use a saw. A ratchet shear works much better.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Yep, a hand shear or a cordless circular saw for the bigger stuff.


----------

